

See the amazing CSS sprite of Google Play Music - tlongren
https://ssl.gstatic.com/play/music/fe/ab9e5954fb1698f40c50af7928ee9aef/sprites_extended_b2b52c8b0662c265914c044480fa698eebf4c811.png

======
Raphmedia
Pretty big? Yes. Amazing? Not really.

Try opening it into something like
[http://www.spritecow.com/](http://www.spritecow.com/) to see how easy it is
to work with sprite these days.

I find that the only downside of using sprite is that it's hard to make sure
nobody else is adding sprites to the sheet while you are working with it. It's
harder to keep track of an image than is it to keep track of code or separate
image files .

